# Latest Dichroic collaboration



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2008)

You may remember when Ed posted a Sierra with Dawn's ( PR Princess )Dichroic glass pen.

Well I just had a go, and this stuff is wild!!!!!  Each strip of glass changes colour just by changing the angle by a fraction. 
This of course is also Dawn's and also was a Sierra tube.
But I didn't have a Sierra kit so I had to morph it to fit an old Filligree pen. So, apologies for the weird shape[:I]No photo's can do these colours justice. Thanks Dawn for the oppertunity to try this.[:X]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 10, 2008)

Splendid! [8D]


----------



## LEAP (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess thats one of those that you have to see in person to really appreciate. Unlike some of mine that look better the further away you are.[B)]


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 10, 2008)

Amazing!! I forget from the original pen, is the PR over the glass? or is that a trade secret?? [] In which case I know. You could tell me, but then you would have to kill me. [][][]

No matter what the answer-

You did another AMAZING job!!!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 10, 2008)

As always AWESOME!

Perry


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice. As are all the pens that you have shown!


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 10, 2008)

I also make Dichroic glass Cabochons for jewelry , and my wife has been bugging me since I started turning pens, to make a Dichroic glass pen, But I'll be darned if I can figure out how to fuse the glass to the tubes.
 am I correct in guessing that the glass is sliced thin from 1/18th Dichroic sheet and glued to the tube, then PR cast?? Now you folks have confusede me beyond hope, that is a seriously nice pen, I hope my SWMBO doesn't see this,[][][:0]


----------



## Radman (Jan 10, 2008)

Pretty awesome.  Wish I could see it in person!  Actually the odd shape adds the appeal in my eyes.
[8D]


----------



## Tanner (Jan 10, 2008)

Very cool and interesting looking pen!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey now thats different Skip!![][]


----------



## txbatons (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice, but I'm not sure I believe you about the color changing, so feel free to send it to me so I can see for myself! []


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 10, 2008)

Skippy this is why you are in PMG (IMHO) your creativity goes just one step beyond.  It is not because of the glass but because you made do with the materials at hand and made a great looking pen.  Very classy and I like the shape.

Mike


----------



## gerryr (Jan 10, 2008)

Holy crapola!  He's done it again.  Great work as usual, old chap.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great looking pen, Steve!


----------



## louisbry (Jan 10, 2008)

Show off!  I have not seen a simple ordinary pen from you.  All  of your creations put some of us to shame.  As always, a beautiful pen.


----------



## R2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great, and different, pen.[][8D][8D][^]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks great on the finished pen Steve, I like the shape you gave it too, you da man![][]


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, your ability to improvise is just astounding. Nice pen.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am impressed, how much time did you put into this pen.


----------



## gwilki (Jan 11, 2008)

It's easy to run out of superlatives describing your work, Steve. This one is so simple and elegant that it really stands out. I love the shape that you decided on.


----------



## Pompeyite (Jan 14, 2008)

Well done AGAIN Steve.[8D]
Good modification it works ok with me.[]


----------



## arjudy (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice and unique.


----------



## simomatra (Jan 18, 2008)

Well done fantastic pen, like the shape as well, Very interesting blnk


----------

